# freepops e libero

## PioniereElfico

Carissimi, è tanto tempo che non bazzico più da queste parti, purtroppo ho scoperto con amaro gusto che la versione 0.0.31 marcata stabile non funziona più con le webmail di libero e inwind. Questo a partire da fine maggio (me ne sono accorto solo ora ). Ho provato a installare le altre due versioni marcate instabili sperando che il loro file lua fosse compatibile. Il linker però si incavola e non trova dei riferimenti. 

C'è qualcuno che sa qualcosa a riguardo??

----------

## think4urs11

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Forum italiano (Italian).

----------

## !ico

beh, io ho installato la 0.2.4 che dovrebbe essere l'ultima instabile, e non ho riscontrato nessun tipo di problema..

ovviamente prima devi unmergere la versione vecchia..  :Rolling Eyes: 

che problema ti da?

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## PioniereElfico

In compilazione sputa fuori questo...

 *Quote:*   

> lxplib.c.text+0x14de): undefined reference to `lua_pushnumber'
> 
> lxplib.c.text+0x1534): undefined reference to `lua_rawgeti'
> 
> lxplib.c.text+0x153c): undefined reference to `lua_error'
> ...

 

----------

## !ico

controlla di aver installato dev-lang/lua con eix -l lua.

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## PioniereElfico

```
falco ~ # emerge -pv lua

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/lua-5.1.1-r2  USE="readline -static" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

è installato, è un problema di librerie credo

----------

## Scen

Io ho appena provato ad installare freepops-0.2.4 ed è andato tutto liscio come l'olio!

Controlla che non ci siano librerie "rotte":

```

revdep-rebuild

```

Posta inoltre l'output del tuo

```

emerge --info

```

----------

## PioniereElfico

Niente da fare, nessuna broken library, non so più che pesci pigliare.

----------

